# New f250



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I am fixing to buy a f250 4wheeldrive I need some opinions. Diesal or gas? What liter. It will be a 2008 model.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Unless you are pulling heavy loads, a diesel is hard to justify with gas prices running $.80 gallon below diesel. There is little difference in MPG between the two nowdays.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

There will be no heavy loads I don't think. I was thinking gas also.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> There will be no heavy loads I don't think. I was thinking gas also.


Then why get a 250?


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

Palmetto said:


> Then why get a 250?


maybe he just like the look and the payload capacity without the towing
capacity. IMO, if you're going to get an F250 get diesel or just get the
F150, it can tow up to 11K pounds


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

cabosandinh said:


> maybe he just like the look and the payload capacity without the towing
> capacity. IMO, if you're going to get an F250 get diesel or just get the
> F150, it can tow up to 11K pounds


Yup. The 150 will ride allot smoother too. Those 250's are built like tanks, and ride like one too.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I love the look and might be getting a travel trailer in the future. Will be upgrading boat in future.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The 250 diesel rides like a Cadillac. Back seat is bumpy.

Don't go test drive one unless your serious


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*HAHA*



Profish00 said:


> The 250 diesel rides like a Cadillac. Back seat is bumpy.
> 
> Don't go test drive one unless your serious


I am guessing if I Ain't serous that I will have to HAVE one huh...well I am serious.


----------



## Marcos (Jan 6, 2008)

My 05 250 PSD FX4 has a super smooth ride. Just remember everything concerning diesel trucks is expensive. Like mentioned earlier if you are not going to pull something really heavy it might not be cost efficient to go with a diesel. If you are pulling something heavy there's nothing better than a diesel.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Palmetto said:


> Yup. The 150 will ride allot smoother too. Those 250's are built like tanks, and ride like one too.


I like my tank.....Lol


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I mena I will be hauling some horses from time to time. My boat. Nothing like 40 foot goosneck loaded down with round bales or anything. I love the look the payload. Just need to know gas or diesel.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I mena I will be hauling some horses from time to time. My boat. Nothing like 40 foot goosneck loaded down with round bales or anything. I love the look the payload. Just need to know gas or diesel.


 DIESEL..... still gonna beat ya 2 death!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I am guessing if I Ain't serous that I will have to HAVE one huh...well I am serious.


I'm just warning you, trying to help...lol


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey pro nice truck.. I was looking at getting white myself. Maybe white with tan bottom.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

I would not get the f250 gasser. If or when u go to get rid of it.........Well good luck...............


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I love mine, diesel trucks will last forever...


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Gas look at the up keep on the diesel oil changes and air filters are alot higher yes diesel motors last alot longer but it is nothing to get 200,000 out of a gas and not to many people keep a truck that long anyway.


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

FISHING SOLDIER.It depends how long you plan on keeping the truck.Im a 20 year ford
master tech & can tell you to get 200k out of a gas engine you wont be able to work it hard.my diesel has over 200k & is only 7 years old & the motor is like the day I got it & its worked hard all the time.With all the the kick backs on the diesels right now yo can get a 50 to a 60k truck for about the mid 30 thousand,good luck on what you choose.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

My neighbor has an 08 f-250, gas engine.
He said it sucks for towing even his boat.
He said it has power for moving itself but not pulling squat.
Just what he told me. I had a gas f-250 many trucks ago and it was the same.
I would go with a diesel right now if I were you.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

F250 v-10 295,000!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2007)

i got an 07 for sale! Diesel. white with tan bottom, lariat!

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/834390818.html


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

paragod said:


> F250 v-10 295,000!!!!!!!!!1


 And *200,000 Gallons* of gas later!!!! LOL!!!



Go with the diesel!!! I have a 2006 F-250 King Ranch diesel and will never down grade! Only go equal to or greater! Once you own a diesel a gasoline feels powerless. And yes go with a light color. I have the blue/tan and it is beautiful when clean, but a B**** to keep it that way!! Not to mention, it's great when you get on it and leave a big black cloud of smoke. :dance:


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

If you buy an F250, buy diesel, period. If you are buying gas, go to a 1/2 ton, which I would recommend the Tundra over all of the other 1/2 tons as well. 2nd 1/2 ton would be the F150, then the Chevy/GMC's. 

I have an F350 C/C, LWB, 4x4, Lariat, with the 6.4L diesel. I love it. The person saying they beat you to death apparently has not ridden in one. They are very tight, comfortable, and ride extremely well. It's a truck and will have some bounce, but nothing that would warrant a comment as riding horribly or beating you to death. 

With the prices on the Super Duty trucks right now, I'd be hard pressed not to buy one if I were you. I paid $42,000 out the door and my truck has every available option except for the sun roof. $55,000 window and $42,000 included taxes, title and fees. I've heard of some buying Lariat F250 with similar options as mine for $37 - $38K out the door. 

Tundras fully loaded are as much as the Super Duty. If you go lightly loaded on them, then you are going to be around the low 30's or lower than 30 if you get one basic. I test drove the Tundra and was overwhelmingly impressed with that truck. It was like driving a Lexus with a bed. I test drove a fully loaded out crew max and almost bought it. I just couldn't take a chance of not having my HD truck when I needed it. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## ccp (Jan 26, 2008)

On gas versus diesel I will add this unless you are pulling a heavy trailer (only offshore boats would qualify in my opinion as a heavy trailer) often it is hard to justify the extra cost versus the added power. My F350 powerstroke has gotten at most averages around 15 mpg but I do drive like a bat out of hell the V-10 I had a few years ago averaged around 14mpg both 4wd both have 3.73 rear ends. The added cost lots of people forget on a diesel is the maitnance the oil changes will cost more the filters cost more and now the fuel costs more. 

The V10 will get pretty much any job the diesel will get done and is worlds better in mud. I pulled trailers through mud with my v10 that I would be leary of going through in a diesel without the trailer.

But hey it's your money so you should get what you want, lord knows most of the people running diesels these days don't really need them. Good luck with your shopping.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

tunahunter said:


> I would not get the f250 gasser. If or when u go to get rid of it.........Well good luck...............


Actually, the re-sale on gasoline powered trucks is better than diesel right now...at least the dealers tell me that.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Actually, the re-sale on gasoline powered trucks is better than diesel right now...at least the dealers tell me that.


I don't agree with this. All truck resale values are down, really down, right now. Call any dealer you'd like and tell them you have a 2006 Crew Cab, F250, 4x4 with diesel and 50,000 miles on it and ask for a price. Ask for the price of the exact same thing only with a V10. I bet you a nickel they tell you the won't give you a dime, if anything at all, for the V10.

I have a friend who was going to trade in his 2006 Chevy 2500HD 4x4 with 6.0 gasser with 48,000 miles on it. He was trading on a 2008 F250 diesel 4x4, the trade value was $0.00. No one wanted the truck. They refused to take the trade. This was a month ago. Could have changed by now, but I seriously doubt it.

I'd get diesel in a heart beat. If you are buying a gasser, you should get a 1/2 ton as I previously stated. I had a 2005 F250 with a V10. It was fine without a load, but even pulling my Ultra Cat at the time was a real struggle for it. Not that it wouldn't pull it, only that it would run at 5,000 rpm to get going. Fuel mileage was flat sickening with anything hooked up to it, 7 - 9 mpg. Empty was 11 - 13 mpg hwy depending on speed and wind direction and a mere 8 - 10 mpg city. Very powerful empty as stated, but I was not really pleased with the pulling power. It may be better now that the new trucks only come with a 4.10 rear end. I had a 3.73 rear end. Problem now would be even worse fuel mileage with a lower rear end ratio.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i have an 08 f250 6.4l PS, i purchased about a year ago, right now about 28000 miles on it. its only 2wheel drive but i love it. i average about 16mpg, dont expect much more than 14ish for 4x4. one thing i didnt get i wish i would have was the upgraded stero with stearing wheel controls. the 08 wont or shouldnt smoke at all with the new polution requirements. for info on maintanance costs, oil change 8-10k miles, $100, fuel filters- 15-20k miles, $100, most of the parts are more expensive, but hopefully wont go out on you. tires load range E more$$. not sure on air filters(havent changed mine yet, just cleaned it) best i can tell you is buy what you want if you can afford it and dont look back. MIKE


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am a Duramax fan however if you are going for the F250 Go with the Diesel. My buddy had a F250 Gas and it had no power. We used to joke about it....0-60 in 45 seconds. He now has a diesel F250 and is much happier.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

OH and it is now required that you show us a picture of your new Diesel when you buy it.


----------



## Texan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

IMO go with the v-10. had one a couple of years ago and never doubted t pulling a load. the mileage is goin to be about the same as the diesel and gas is cheaper than diesel so thats what i would go with.


----------



## deerspotter (Apr 8, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I am fixing to buy a f250 4wheeldrive I need some opinions. Diesal or gas? What liter. It will be a 2008 model.


I have a 2006 3/4ton 4X4 Dodge that gets over 20 on the road. Pulling a trailer it gets 16-17. Keep your foot out of it and it is comfortable on the pocket book. The back seat is smaller than a Ford but you cannot beat the Cummins Diesel.


----------



## Treat6238 (Feb 11, 2008)

get a deisel you can get 21 to 22 miles a gallon on the highway all if takes is exaust, air intake, and a custom tuner. we will see miles and miles of difference between a diesel and gas. my buddy has a duramax that runs 5 second 0-60 and he gets 17 miles a gallon in the city and that is shoooting black smoke everywhere.


----------

